# My Baby Bettas



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

If anyone could tell me what kind of bettas these are that would be great and if you could tell me if they are male/female. They might be a little young to tell? I can try to post more pictures too.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

need closer pics of the tails while flared (like the bottom betta is) and it looks like the bottom one is a CT female, the other kind of looks like a VT male.... but i can't know 100% till i see closer pics... and the orange one a little older lol


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

This is the blue one.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're so tiny!


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

*This is the red one*

Red Baby


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

i mean like really really close pictures of just the tail, but i'm sticking with what i originally said. CT female and VT male


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

the orange one is definitely a veil tail, the blue one is definitely a crown tail =) As far as the sex goes, I think the blue one might be female, but I think they both have a lot of growing up to do before you can tell for sure. The orange one I have no clue lol, it's so tiny! congrats on the both of them, they look like little sweet hearts =)


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm unsure why pp are stating the blue is a CT - doesn't look like one to me. The combing on the caudal does not necessarily mean s/he is CT - I have juvie HM pks with the same combtail look. This does not mean they are CT. They are simply growing new branches in the fins, as they are still very young. They both look like they may be male, but I'm not 100% on the blue.


----------



## snowtail (Dec 2, 2011)

*Better picture of the Baby Red/Orange*



cajunamy said:


> I'm unsure why pp are stating the blue is a CT - doesn't look like one to me. The combing on the caudal does not necessarily mean s/he is CT - I have juvie HM pks with the same combtail look. This does not mean they are CT. They are simply growing new branches in the fins, as they are still very young. They both look like they may be male, but I'm not 100% on the blue.


\

baby red/orange, somewhat better picture, Thanks everyone for all your help!! I'll keep ya'll posted!


----------



## bettakong (Nov 10, 2011)

nice one


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute little fishies.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

So cute


----------

